# Cards against humanity



## mantree (Aug 6, 2018)

Once a week I pickup a over night shift at our free standing ED, this shift is dead. We have decided that to pass time we are going to bring in cards against humanity.  As we all know medical staff are by nature cynical with a dark sense of humor.  Dose anyone have good medical jokes to add as cards?  So far I have thought of jokes about the number of things we remove from someone.  As well as jokes about butt chugging.


----------

